# What kind of jobs are suitable for SA people?



## BurgerKing (Sep 1, 2015)

Do not suggest jobs which you THINK suitable for SA unless you have experience them. The last time i thought a certain position was suitable for SA peeps but all i got was another social manifesto.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Learn to weld; draw straight lines all day and stare at a pretty blue light, lol. Sometimes...the lines curve! In an arc! Get it? An arc! lol...

Sorry about that, I got a bit carried away there. But yeah, welding? Hard to be social when you're head down, arse up!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Medical coding
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

Well...I'm starting a degree for medical reimbursement and coding, and that sounds very low-key, not dealing with many people. So hopefully that works out for me.

What I would not recommend is the job I have now.


----------



## unpossible (Aug 7, 2015)

if you got the brainpower,
programming is dominated by people with SA


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

gisellemarx said:


> Well...I'm starting a degree for medical reimbursement and coding, and that sounds very low-key, not dealing with many people. So hopefully that works out for me.
> 
> What I would not recommend is the job I have now.


So you're quitting the pharmacy? Why would you need a degree for coding apart from an introductory course?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

data entry


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

BurgerKing said:


> Do not suggest jobs which you THINK suitable for SA unless you have experience them. The last time i thought a certain position was suitable for SA peeps but all i got was another social manifesto.


How about archivist, programmer, web designer, historian, lock smith, furniture upholstery-fixer-upper, grocery store stocker, mailman, data entry

All jobs require talking to other people (more or less) but the ones I mentioned aren't ultra social jobs


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

versikk said:


> So you're quitting the pharmacy? Why would you need a degree for coding apart from an introductory course?


Pharmacy is stressful and the pay is sh**. I'm getting a degree rather than a certificate because there's more money in it, and more room to advance. If I only had a certificate I would be in the lowest bracket of income for medical coders, and I kind of want to be making more than $20k (or less) a year. It would certainly be an improvement from the $9500/yr income I'm making now, but I'd want more from a degree.

But to be honest, that'll take at least a year and a half and I have a feeling after being placed in a coding job I'll still be working in the pharmacy part-time anyway.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

gisellemarx said:


> Pharmacy is stressful and the pay is sh**. I'm getting a degree rather than a certificate because there's more money in it, and more room to advance. If I only had a certificate I would be in the lowest bracket of income for medical coders, and I kind of want to be making more than $20k (or less) a year. It would certainly be an improvement from the $9500/yr income I'm making now, but I'd want more from a degree.
> 
> But to be honest, that'll take at least a year and a half and I have a feeling after being placed in a coding job I'll still be working in the pharmacy part-time anyway.


Aha. it's good that you have other options that you're willing to commit to, gotta make more than 9500 a year,:clap

i just checked waht pharmacists make in sweden and it's 40k+ a year before tax, you guys seem to have crappy salaries in the US so I feel for ya :rub

Stay strong :smile2:


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

versikk said:


> Aha. it's good that you have other options that you're willing to commit to, gotta make more than 9500 a year,:clap
> 
> i just checked waht pharmacists make in sweden and it's 40k+ a year before tax, you guys seem to have crappy salaries in the US so I feel for ya :rub
> 
> Stay strong :smile2:


I'm not a pharmacist, pharmacists have to go to school for 6 years and they can make over 100k a year. I'm just a technician.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Inventory work wasn't too socially challenging for me. Horridly dull with low pay though.


----------



## thunder1276 (Jul 25, 2010)

Working on films has helped my SA immensely. I am perfectly comfortably being around people now and can even talk to some of them. There is a lot of forced interaction, but the thing is its all about work. The only time I have to talk to somebody is when I have something to talk to them about. This makes me quite comfortable, so I am capable of talking to people when I don't have to. This isn't exactly a job you can just get though....


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I work stacking shelves and I'd say it's generally not too demanding socially...


----------



## gheck (Oct 18, 2015)

working in the production area, behind the scenes, in thrift stores worked out alright for me. Thrift stores were the only place where I definitely had co-workers who were also severely SA, even more than myself. somehow it was a job that I personally was able to be a bit more comfortable, perhaps because it was something that I love (surrounding myself with junk, etc.)


----------



## GreyWorld (Oct 8, 2015)

Some of my favorite jobs have been factory jobs. I worked as a temp at a place in Cleveland, OH called Oatey's. They make a variety of plumbing products, including PVC and ABS pipes, valves, cements, sealants, and so on. They were a good company to work for, plus the job was WAY easy--and best of all, there were no customers to deal with. It's just you and the machines, cranking out parts for hours. Sounds kinda boring, and I guess for a lot of people, it would be, but I liked it because I didn't have to deal with the public in any form. You can't really even talk to your coworkers much because the machines are so loud and you have earplugs in. If you don't mind the repetitive work (it played havoc on my carpal tunnel syndrome) and the monotony, look for a job on the machine lines in a factory. Another plus is that you get to see how things are made, which I always found interesting.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

GreyWorld said:


> Some of my favorite jobs have been factory jobs. I worked as a temp at a place in Cleveland, OH called Oatey's. They make a variety of plumbing products, including PVC and ABS pipes, valves, cements, sealants, and so on. They were a good company to work for, plus the job was WAY easy--and best of all, there were no customers to deal with.


Thanks for the heads up! I live in Cleveland! :smile2:


----------



## Elly Elephant (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting into night cleaning, like cleaning businesses after hours when everyones home, cleaning offices and what not, it's something i can do and i imagine you rarely interact with people which is what i want,


----------



## MasterHermit (Feb 3, 2013)

The best jobs I've had were factory jobs. The loud environment and the lack of drama made it easy for me to make it through the day.

Definitely not something you should do your whole life, but for someone with SA its a paycheck.


----------

